# REMOVE FISH'N'CHIPS



## Null (Oct 9, 2017)

*Breitbart*
"The government is spending hundreds of thousands of pounds of taxpayers’ cash on the first-ever national police unit dedicated to tackling internet ‘trolls’."
http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...rgets-internet-trolls-specialist-police-unit/

*Daily Mail*
"Vile internet trolls are to be targeted by the first national police unit dedicated to tackling online hate crime."
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4959320/Police-tighten-crackdown-vile-internet-trolls.html

*Telegraph*
"The Home Secretary pledged to establish an online hub that will allow internet users to lodge all reports of hate crime to drive up numbers of prosecutions. Police will then help victims to refer "appropriate cases to online platforms hosting external content, such as social media companies, so that hateful material can be removed", the Home Office has said."
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...media-firms-take-hate-posts-major-government/

*Independent*
"A new national police hub is to be set up to crack down on those who commit online hate crime. Home Secretary Amber Rudd announced a series of measures, which will include improved support for victims and a drive to increase the prosecution of those who abuse other internet users based on their race, religion, sexual orientation, disability or gender."
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ice-hub-facebook-twitter-trolls-a7988411.html

*Sky News*
"The move is part of a drive to improve support for victims and increase prosecutions of trolls who abuse others online over their race, religion, sexual orientation, disability or transgender identity."
http://news.sky.com/story/new-natio...-on-trolls-posting-hate-crime-online-11071987
*
*
Okay, this is dumb. England is dumb. The entire country is dumb. All Her people are dumb and psychotic.

I'm strongly considering banning the entire UK from the site, rendering instead a message to either use Tor or use a VPN.  Even now, I am suggesting you do that. This website is *not safe* to access from the UK. Other countries like Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Iran, Vietnam, etc which may have prohibitive Internet laws usually don't have the capacity to enforce these measures and handle them only when you piss off the Government. The UK is not poor, it does have the means to enforce this nonsense, and it demonstrably has the capacity to spy on you -- and it probably does.

I'm also declaring that I will never respect a court order from the United Kingdom and I will be moving all of my services out of the EU in due time. I will be removing Google Analytics and other Google APIs from the site, as Google capitulates to the British government frequently.

Enough is enough. Your country hates you. We have a significant British userbase and every single one of you is at risk by using this website. You crack one autistic joke and you might be fined for it. How the fuck do you put up with this?

[video]junk/justdoit.webm[/video]


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 9, 2017)

Just permaban all British ip ranges and there is literally not a single person I'd miss.


----------



## L. Duse (Oct 9, 2017)

Apparently you can access Kiwifarms from China since a Chinese VPN works. I am beginning to wonder if having some of your services in that bastion of free speech that is Communist China is better than having them in the EU.


----------



## Null (Oct 9, 2017)

L. Duse said:


> Apparently you can access Kiwifarms from China since a Chinese VPN works. I am beginning to wonder having some of your services to that bastion of free speech that is Communist China is better than having them in the EU.


http://www.greatfirewallofchina.org/index.php?siteurl=kiwifarms.net

We've never been banned by China.

I also want to point out that whatever VPN you use should also proxy DNS requests. Using Google's 8.8.8.8/8.8.4.4 is insufficient because they undoubtedly log stuff.

Private Internet Access is what I use, and they're pretty great, but their corporate is in London, so I'm hesitant about suggesting it. They do not keep logs, and if they were required to in the future I would let you know.


----------



## FightenGnome (Oct 9, 2017)

L. Duse said:


> Apparently you can access Kiwifarms from China since a Chinese VPN works. I am beginning to wonder having some of your services to that bastion of free speech that is Communist China is better than having them in the EU.



I  am beginning to wonder if your post is lucidly pointing out an irony within the post-Cold War world.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## TS 298 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hey, Ireland's been asking the UK to leave for years.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Oct 9, 2017)

Use at own peril.

I will want to see the salt flow when some Brit Fag gets done in for us.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Oct 9, 2017)

Think we can get the IRA to sponsor us?


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 9, 2017)

Reminder that England is seriously prosecuting a man for teaching his adorable little dog to do a nazi salute. Fuck England.


----------



## Whatisgoingon (Oct 9, 2017)

Good use of Brit's pounds, I guess. I'm sure there's absolutely no better things to make laws about than fee-fees getting hurt online.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Oct 9, 2017)

Null said:


> ...and I will be moving all of my services out of the EU in due time.


Could you elaborate on that one, please?


----------



## m0rnutz (Oct 9, 2017)

> They will also contact tech giants to ensure hate speech is deleted from websites.


Bring it bitch. 

You know what that means though, right? Good ol' Sam can't be involved with us anymore.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 9, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Reminder that England is seriously prosecuting a man for teaching his adorable little dog to do a nazi salute. Fuck England.



Do they harbour centrists?


----------



## Barracuda Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Honestly, for their own safety I'd say a full brit-ban would be a-ok. If they don't want to go through the hassle of using tor etc, then they clearly have something to take up with those frauds in public office.


----------



## CWCissey (Oct 9, 2017)

Fuck you Parliament.


----------



## Maggots on a Train (Oct 9, 2017)

Who will they prosecute when they investigate and the call is coming from inside the house?

What happens to the sock puppeteers?


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 9, 2017)

It would be funny if Samuel Collingwood Smith is in the first round of arrests.  Of course, it would put us in the uncomfortable position of having to root for him for a change.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Oct 9, 2017)

daily reminder to cover your tracks and be willing to accept that we are on a timeline in which shitposting is a punishable offense.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Oct 9, 2017)

Null said:


> *Breitbart*
> "The government is spending hundreds of thousands of pounds of taxpayers’ cash on the first-ever national police unit dedicated to tackling internet ‘trolls’."
> http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...rgets-internet-trolls-specialist-police-unit/
> 
> ...



Canada also want's to do something similar, but ISP's don't share your information there. We have to face it, the world is fucked because people gave Liberals too much power. I'd almost say we need another war to slap them back down into their place.


Also, why the fuck are people putting down their actual place of residence here? I though only @Null and the mods had IP information.


----------



## Drossel (Oct 9, 2017)

I hate living in this country so much. Looks like I’ll be using my vpn a lot more now.


----------



## m0rnutz (Oct 9, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> It would be funny if Samuel Collingwood Smith is in the first round of arrests.  Of course, it would put us in the uncomfortable position of having to root for him for a change.


Not really. He did harass a band after all before he went after Null on the shitter.


----------



## Vocaloid Ruby (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh  guess I'm going to have to leave then


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Oct 9, 2017)

I can also vouch for Private Internet Access if you're looking for a VPN, I've been using it for about 6 months and it works great on mobile.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 9, 2017)

What about Scotland tho


----------



## Drossel (Oct 9, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> What about Scotland tho


Probably even worse than England


----------



## The Kebab and Calculator (Oct 9, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> What about Scotland tho



Worthless place. Cold wet and lots of gingers.


----------



## Null (Oct 9, 2017)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> Could you elaborate on that one, please?


Mail server is in the Netherlands.


----------



## The Kebab and Calculator (Oct 9, 2017)

Null said:


> Enough is enough. Your country hates you. We have a significant British userbase and every single one of you is at risk by using this website. You crack one autistic joke and you might be fined for it. *How the fuck do you put up with this?*



We move.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 9, 2017)

The Kebab and Calculator said:


> worthless place


*REMOVE HAGGIS!*

*REMOVE IRN BRU!!*

*REMOVE DEEP FRIED MARS BAR!!!*


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Oct 9, 2017)

Null said:


> Mail server is in the Netherlands.


Ah, I see. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## cans.wav (Oct 9, 2017)

I'd say "at own peril", don't punish the people being fucked by their government


----------



## m0rnutz (Oct 9, 2017)

Null said:


> Mail server is in the Netherlands.


Wait hold on. The Netherlands are in the EU, and the UK did a Brexit.....doesn't that mean UK laws don't pertain to the union?

Or am I missing something here?


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 9, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> It would be funny if Samuel Collingwood Smith is in the first round of arrests.  Of course, it would put us in the uncomfortable position of having to root for him for a change.


It would be amusing to see what he'd try to do to weasel his way out, then blame Null for everything, even the posts he made on his blog.


----------



## Caddchef (Oct 9, 2017)

Looks like i'm going to have to find something else to do at work.


----------



## CWCissey (Oct 9, 2017)

Billy LaBelle was right, I should take up scrapbooking. 

Screw that monthly subscription lark.


----------



## Ballo (Oct 9, 2017)

Null said:


> Mail server is in the Netherlands.


Oh fuck


----------



## JE 765 (Oct 9, 2017)

I honestly am flabbergasted by this. Instead of working on England's obvious terrorism issue, _this_ is what they do instead?


----------



## Emperor Julian (Oct 9, 2017)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Canada also want's to do something similar, but ISP's don't share your information there. We have to face it, the world is fucked because people gave Liberals too much power. I'd almost say we need another war to slap them back down into their place.
> .



 This 'initiative' is from the Conservatives and has been applauded in the Conservative press.


----------



## SN 385 (Oct 9, 2017)

Welp, until I get a VPN so long and thanks for all the fish and chips


----------



## pozilei (Oct 9, 2017)

meretseger said:


> Instead of working on England's obvious terrorism issue, _this_ is what they do instead?


Yeah. With terrorism and Brexit underway you'd think they have bigger fish to fry...but no


----------



## KiwiMisetté (Oct 9, 2017)

>tfw brits are actually punishing/fining people over trolling now

What a time to live in


----------



## CWICKQUARTER (Oct 9, 2017)

See you around then guys, it’s been a blast.

The snowflakes won in the end.


----------



## KickTheAutisticWorldChamp (Oct 9, 2017)

Null said:


> How the fuck do you put up with this?


With great difficulty


----------



## Caddchef (Oct 9, 2017)

Emperor Julian said:


> This 'initiative' is from the Conservatives and has been applauded in the Conservative press.


Conservatives have a long history of wanting to control the internet and will use just about any excuse to do so, including hurt feels and terrorism, but hey we gotta spend that £350m a week on something right?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 9, 2017)

Well, shit.

Any advice for a VPN switch?

Particularly mobile. I'm not a tech savvy person, halp.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Oct 9, 2017)

Zebedee said:


> Well, shit.
> 
> Any advice for a VPN switch?
> 
> Particularly mobile. I'm not a tech savvy person, halp.


I'm 95% mobile and I've used Private Internet Access for about 6 months and haven't had any issue with it. It's pretty cheap if you buy a year subscription. You'll know if it's working if there's a little key next in the corner of your screen. 

It's really easy to use, a simple app and once you copypaste your username and password in it will automatically connect when you start your phone.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 9, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> I can also vouch for Private Internet Access if you're looking for a VPN, I've been using it for about 6 months and it works great on mobile.



I can vouch for this too.  It's pretty good as the consumer level products out there go, and has a pretty user-friendly interface for such products.  Also there's an Internet killswitch feature that automatically disables your Internet if for whatever reason the VPN goes down.  I'd still test it from time to time with services like whatismyipaddress to make sure it's working.

Also on the few occasions LEAs/litigants have gone after it, they've come back empty-handed.

Also if part of the reason you want a VPN is because of bullshit region-restricted sites that block you because of your country, odds are there's a proxy that will be in the appropriate country.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Oct 9, 2017)

Does that mean you'll ban the occupied 6 counties in north eastern Ireland aswell?
I need my lulz man


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 9, 2017)

pozilei said:


> Yeah. With terrorism and Brexit underway you'd think they have bigger fish to fry...but no



Terrorism is part and parcel of living in a fogbound miserable rainy shithole sub-par civilization well past its peak.

Talking about terrorism, though, that needs to be stopped.


----------



## BigTubboWithLittleChina (Oct 9, 2017)

Maybe I'm being optimistic, but I see this as being little more than a flash in the pan. Read the comments on those articles and you'll see a majority consensus view by Brits of this being a pointless waste of time and money. The general consensus seems to be that some people need to grow a thicker skin - quite reasonably.

Of course, it all depends on just how much the Government concerned wants to _be seen _as doing something noble.


----------



## Eekum Bokum (Oct 9, 2017)

I don't wanna use a VPN i can never find a decent one that doesn't cost money, works, or causes my computer to spaz out.

Fucking tories...and fuck labour..


----------



## The Lawgiver (Oct 9, 2017)

Just when I thought the rising hostility and disgust towards the classic act of baiting people into replying to absurd shit for laughs couldn't get more ridiculous, it becomes  a designated as a fucking hate crime in a first world country. Considering people with significant influence have twisted the use of the word to literally mean "anyone I don't agree with and/or think is dumber than me", the fallout of this is likely going to be fucking massive.

I'm *really* hoping this shit never happens here in the USA. I'm extremely fucking thankful it hasn't yet.
Shitty jokes are all I got left to keep me from going nuts.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Oct 9, 2017)

@Null Seriously fuck it just let people use at their own risk.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Oct 9, 2017)

Caddchef said:


> Conservatives have a long history of wanting to control the internet and will use just about any excuse to do so, including hurt feels and terrorism, but hey we gotta spend that £350m a week on something right?



 The British conservative party has a long standing tradition of engaging in draconic leglislation whenever it feels insecure.

 Personally I suspect Amber Rudd is just feeling upset after she got Trolled and their's fuck all police left after the cuts
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5ekl96Z-s4


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 9, 2017)

I've been reading a particular article, it appears the more direct and organised attacks on people are what they will be prosecuting over.

Other than that it is also mentioned that the creators of any derogatory artwork aimed at an individual will be prosecuted.

By technicality I use neither.


Additionally within the first few sentences of an article it says (and I quote):

The director of public prosecutions said it means the CPS would prosecute just as if offences occurred offline.

But she stressed this did not mean prosecutors could "stifle free speech".


So there's some remnants of hope I guess, providing the person has done something shitty or validation can be drawn from the attacks then it falls in a grey area.


Aforementioned article:
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/uk-37601431


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 9, 2017)

Zebedee said:


> I've been reading a particular article, it appears the more direct and organised attacks on people are what they will be prosecuting over.
> 
> Other than that it is also mentioned that the creators of any derogatory artwork aimed at an individual will be prosecuted.
> 
> ...


Eh, I'm only expecting dangerhairs to take this broadly and use it for narrow reasons "those dirty dang facts hurt muh feels!".


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Oct 9, 2017)

We halp our comrades: 
We'll stand up many a proxy


----------



## Ruin (Oct 9, 2017)

Good thing they don't have a mass rape gang and terrorism problem or anything.


----------



## An Ghost (Oct 9, 2017)

First they came for the White Supremacists. And I said nothing cause I don’t use storm front.
Next they came after the people who watch “alt-right propaganda,” and I said nothing because I’m already brain washed.
Then they came for the people who under their real dox on Facebook call others mudslimes and niggers. And I said nothing cause Facebook is for lolcows.
Then everybody realized this was a dumb idea, and nobody came after the people here who call welfare leeches that cut their dick off “chemo grandma.”
We don’t promote abusing people and to see what we say, the victim has to come here. Unless this is the start of going full 1984 then I wouldn’t worry.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Oct 9, 2017)

Emperor Julian said:


> The British conservative party has a long standing tradition of engaging in draconic leglislation whenever it feels insecure.
> 
> Personally I suspect Amber Rudd is just feeling upset after she got Trolled and their's fuck all police left after the cuts
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5ekl96Z-s4



How bad are police cuts over there? Because that's a good indication on how much the police will pursue such complaints. Hell, the legal system will be backed up a lot as well. 

This is going to bite them in the ass by the same time next year if not sooner.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 9, 2017)

Anglos aren't really white


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Oct 9, 2017)

The Kebab and Calculator said:


> Worthless place. Cold wet and lots of gingers.









Only the women and Barr pop are worth saving from Scuckland tbh


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Oct 9, 2017)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> How bad are police cuts over there? Because that's a good indication on how much the police will pursue such complaints. Hell, the legal system will be backed up a lot as well.
> 
> This is going to bite them in the ass by the same time next year if not sooner.


The police where I live only really respond to stuff like violent crime and major drug busts.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 9, 2017)

Chaos Theorist said:


> The police where I live only really respond to stuff like violent crime and major drug busts.


Hiring trannycops and dwarves is expensive, thats there all the funds for normal cops go.


----------



## GloriousScarf (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Schwachkopf (Oct 9, 2017)

Well that ain't surprising especially for a european country that rolled out its red carpet for a whole group of uneducated monkeys. But still, i am not happy with the government treating internet trolls like some kind of "most-wanted" terrorists just because they said dumb shit to preteen girls.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 9, 2017)

ulsterscotsman said:


> @Null Seriously fuck it just let people use at their own risk.



Note, we can't even keep people from using the same username they use everywhere else when they show up and start power leveling all over the place.


----------



## MMX (Oct 9, 2017)

So reading around this
Someone still needs to make a specific complaint via the police website about an individual not a site in general and it doesn't remove your right to face your accuser in court.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Oct 9, 2017)

As an American, I think none of you Britbongs should deal with Boring Maggie Thatcher trying to fuck you over for shitposting. If you can't even do that, then are you really free?


----------



## Jaybeegee (Oct 9, 2017)

It's easy, pretend you're a terrorist and the police won't touch you inshallah


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Oct 9, 2017)

Can I get back on when Scotland leaves the UK?


----------



## Emperor Julian (Oct 9, 2017)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> How bad are police cuts over there? Because that's a good indication on how much the police will pursue such complaints. Hell, the legal system will be backed up a lot as well.



investigation of actual crimes is at best limited, I don't know how it works in the states but in the UK direct theft will not be investigated unless their's an obvious lead or it's part of a protracted campaign and even then the police will try and do anything other than commit resoarces-the best you can hope for is they'll find your shit in some other context.  Powerlevelling here but I used to work for the police and recently started working for the crown court and their's major problems with budget cuts which cause endless embarrising gaffs and admin clusterfucks. 

 Simply put unless someone's dead or it's fucking obvious whodunnit then you're buggered. Good luck getting a rape prosecution if no-one saw shit and you didnt know the guy.

 This entire thing has 'minister pet project in a crumblng goverment' written all over it, Nothing about this strikes me a sincere attempt to control online bullying, the goverment has neither the resources or political will to push this through.  On the day to day level one of two things will occur depending on Rudd's personal relationship with individual Constables and county forces, Either the Police will pay lip service to this and engage in easy win prosections based on facebook/twitter abuse and publizised  incidents because they likely  don't give a fuck and hate the current goverment or their be more of song and dance about it because they the Constable in question is looking for favour which will be an extenssive series of Facebook Twitter prosections. 
 It's unlikely we're at risk because a prosection would be very very hard to do and we're not even public enemy number 1 in terms of Trolling.

Thank God Vordrak doesnt have any power is all I can say.


----------



## vertexwindi (Oct 9, 2017)

Null said:


> Mail server is in the Netherlands.


I'm not sure if the Netherlands gives a shit. You can deny the Holocaust here, why would they care about internet feels?


----------



## r00 (Oct 9, 2017)

This comes just a few days after May floated the idea of banning encryption. I'm pretty sure they just say things, then quietly retract them when advisors say "that's a ridiculous idea that will be impossible to enforce".


----------



## soryu (Oct 9, 2017)

We should send Zoe Quinn to England, swap her with a user here.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 9, 2017)

r00 said:


> This comes just a few days after May floated the idea of banning encryption. I'm pretty sure they just say things, then quietly retract them when advisors say "that's a ridiculous idea that will be impossible to enforce".



Thing is, much like Dianne Feinstein over here, they keep coming back with this absolute shit over and over, and it's often consumed a lot of resources trying to fight this fascist bullshit that could have been put to better use.  Some people are just so stupid it should be treated as pure malice.


----------



## QB 290 (Oct 9, 2017)

I doubt we have anything to worry about. Police cuts have been huge in England. Unless you live in London, the police are a non-entity, people have had cars broken into or been mugged on the street and all the police have been able to do to help is put on a sticking plaster and give them a shrug.
This is may flexing her muscles, trying to look big in front of a country and parliament that hate her


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Oct 9, 2017)

Emperor Julian said:


> investigation of actual crimes is at best limited, I don't know how it works in the states but in the UK direct theft will not be investigated unless their's an obvious lead or it's part of a protracted campaign and even then the police will try and do anything other than commit resoarces-the best you can hope for is they'll find your shit in some other context.  Powerlevelling here but I used to work for the police and recently started working for the crown court and their's major problems with budget cuts which cause endless embarrising gaffs and admin clusterfucks.
> 
> Simply put unless someone's dead or it's fucking obvious whodunnit then you're buggered. Good luck getting a rape prosecution if no-one saw shit and you didnt know the guy.
> 
> ...



Damn that's sad. I just had police about 100ft. from my place just do a routine check on some foreigners since they get a lot of random complaints about them.



vertexwindi said:


> I'm not sure if the Netherlands gives a shit. You can deny the Holocaust here, why would they care about internet feels?



Don't the Netherlands have an issue with the EU because they didn't want migrants in their country too?


----------



## ATM (Oct 9, 2017)

First that shit with the toblerones, and now this.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Oct 9, 2017)

It's amazing that you cucks in the UK haven't overthrown your government yet. Do you all have a BDSM fetish there, or what? I can't fathom any other reason why you'd want to be oppressed.

I have no respect for the British. They are all weak, feeble, muppets. Not even kidding a little bit. Fuck you britbong faggots.


----------



## MMX (Oct 9, 2017)

As people have already pointed it's little more than a conservative grab for power over the Internet and unlikely to result in any prosecution where bare minimum police investigation is required.
What's interesting is labour's internet guru Richard Barbrook (a self confessed commie anarchist) who wrote Corbyns internet manifesto policy is all for freedom of speech, anonymity online and suspension from monitoring  (even to the point of removal of CCTV) yet at the same time promises a more inclusive safer internet.
One way or another this is going to happen but it's just another half measure.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Oct 9, 2017)

Alpha Loves You said:


> I doubt we have anything to worry about. Police cuts have been huge in England. Unless you live in London, the police are a non-entity, people have had cars broken into or been mugged on the street and all the police have been able to do to help is put on a sticking plaster and give them a shrug.
> This is may flexing her muscles, trying to look big in front of a country and parliament that hate her



The police here in Scotland are a hit or a miss.  Often they're quite good, but then again I'm speaking from personal experience.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Oct 9, 2017)

MMX said:


> (even to the point of removal of CCTV)


I love how not wanting cameras watching every square inch of the country is an extreme position in Bongistan.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Oct 9, 2017)

Alpha Loves You said:


> I doubt we have anything to worry about. Police cuts have been huge in England. Unless you live in London, the police are a non-entity, people have had cars broken into or been mugged on the street and all the police have been able to do to help is put on a sticking plaster and give them a shrug.
> This is may flexing her muscles, trying to look big in front of a country and parliament that hate her



This. Which is why I'm not too worried about this and voted for "use at your own risk."

Given that dang dirty trolls, both in Britain and outside, are "unmasked" and there exist co-ordinated efforts (and Based Sam) trying to get them fired from their jobs, this isn't really news. The Government is trying to be seen to be doing something as a virtue signal; Theresa May is looking less strong and stable by the day and Amber Rudd, the Home Secretary who proposed this, is widely seen as an ineffectual spacewaste and indeed only just kept her seat in the recent election. May knows that the only way she could reassert her authority would be to fire Boris and his faction from their Cabinet jobs but also knows that doing that risks a Boris-led coup which could very well be successful.

So, she spins for all she's worth because it's the only option available to her.

Also, let me add about the fact that the Met is the only police force in Britain with serious numbers. Possible West Mids (Birmingham) and GMP (Manchester) as well. I don't think I've seen a uniformed officer on the streets of my town, or the town next door, or the town next door to that, ever since I moved here. I saw a few in the larger cities in the region but that's about it. This is probably because for reasons too complex to set out here, Britain is ludicrously London centric. If Grenfell Tower had burnt down in Plymouth or Exeter or Bristol, nobody would have given a shit.

When the legislation goes through, I'll reassess my position. It might be legislation that goes through then is totally ignored unless there's nothing else that someone can be prosecuted for.


----------



## Zarkov (Oct 9, 2017)

I'd never have thought I would one day feel bad for this shit-stained island of mongoloids.


----------



## FataBataRang (Oct 9, 2017)

Politicians ruin everything.


----------



## BaronBoi (Oct 9, 2017)

It's really sad seeing Europe as a whole, including Britain, collapsing under their own misguided mistakes, truly a sad time for the continent...

Thankfully tho, I live in Burgerland.


----------



## Ruin (Oct 9, 2017)

Why did bongs bother fighting the Nazis when they were just going to set up a totalitarian state anyway?


----------



## neger psykolog (Oct 9, 2017)

its almost as if this newfangled internet concept allows people to communicate regardless of borders which would kinda make it difficult to be the policeforce of the world

the sun never sets on the autism empire dumb fucks


----------



## Sanshain (Oct 9, 2017)

Lol, nobody cares. This will mean nothing.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 9, 2017)

>be American, go to London on vactation
>everyone is exactly as fat as Americans
>look around for these mythological skinny brits, finally find them.
>homeless teenagers waiting outside the welfare office
>sight is depressing, want a drink
>go to a "pub". they're a lot like bars, but everything costs more and they don't keep the beer cold
>see a soccer game on tv. try to strike up a conversation with a local, ask how his soccer team is doing
>"Oi you stupid cunt it's football innit only yanks say soccer I'll hook your gob".
>that clearly wasn't English; point out that soccer was a term invented in England, an abbreviation of 'association football'
>"Oi you cheeky yank I'll hook your gob come on and have a go"
>he starts punching me; he's just so weak, I can't feel it.
>go back outside. Suddenly, islam. 
>muslims roam the street slaughtering britbongs.
>punch bro is still behind me; grab him, pinion his arms, use him as human shield. 
>eventually authorities issue apology to muslims for offending them by dulling their meat cleavers with their citizens faces. 
>riot subsides.
>human shield is bleeding out; feel bad for getting him hurt like that.
>carry him to hospital; they say his condition is critical so they'll put him on the fast track for treatment.
>only a six month wait.
>fuck it, I can perform field medicine faster than that.
>pull a knife out of his torso; police officer sees it in my hand.
>" 'E's got a knoife" he screams, while smacking me with his baton
>he's also too frail and weak for me to feel the blows.
>realize this country sucks and there's a reason everyone smart left it.
>get back on plane, return to Texas
>officer follows me off the plane, still feebly striking me, been there the whole time
>passing gentlemen asks me what his problem is.
>say I forgot he was there, and that he's one of them illegal aliens.
>guy draws his handgun, blows the officer away for me.
>nothing of value was lost.


----------



## MMX (Oct 9, 2017)

Coconut Gun said:


> I love how not wanting cameras watching every square inch of the country is an extreme position in Bongistan.



I was too vague, my mistake
The proposal was to remove CCTV from trains, buses and minimalise it's influence in city centre because apparently nothing bad ever happened on trains and buses in london before.

It's worth keeping in mind the London already has a flagship cyber bullying force operating, investigating mainland cyber bullying and it's proven ineffective as fuck getting caught up in an endless investigation cycle of "they said this first so I said this back" and came under heavy fire as a waste of funding after London mayor revealed they didn't have the funds to track terror suspects with the capital....but had money for hurt feels.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Oct 9, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> they don't keep the beer cold



Yes, we prefer beer that isn't like making love in a canoe, thanks.


----------



## Aristophanes (Oct 9, 2017)

Out of all of the political parties in the UK, the Tories/Conservatives are the only ones insane enough to actually think about putting this through. This is the same party that prides itself on selling missiles to Saudi Arabia for god's sake. 

It's something that people can't blame Jezza for this time around.


----------



## vertexwindi (Oct 9, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> >be American, go to London on vactation
> >everyone is exactly as fat as Americans


From this part alone I can tell it's accurate. Fucking hell London is full of fatties.


----------



## Cosmos (Oct 9, 2017)

meretseger said:


> I honestly am flabbergasted by this. Instead of working on England's obvious terrorism issue, _this_ is what they do instead?



God, meretseger, you're such an idiot. Can't you see that shitposters are the ones who have been driving trucks through crowds and bombing concerts?

No, but seriously, this is so dumb. I understand clamping down on death threats/threats of violence, but it sounds like Briton is going to devote considerable time, effort, and resources to punishing shitposters/low-level trolls.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Oct 9, 2017)

vertexwindi said:


> From this part alone I can tell it's accurate. Fucking hell London is full of fatties.



I did not see a single fat bastard last time I went.  Just lots of blacks.


----------



## neger psykolog (Oct 9, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> >pull a knife out of his torso; police officer sees it in my hand.
> >" 'E's got a knoife" he screams, while smacking me with his baton



They call them bobbies.


----------



## Zarkov (Oct 9, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> they don't keep the beer cold


Soon they won't be allowed to sell beer at all.


----------



## Van Darkholme (Oct 9, 2017)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> Soon they won't be allowed to sell beer at all.



Things are looking up!


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Oct 9, 2017)

While it's a ridiculous law the people who get jailed are usually the type of person who signs up to troll on social media using their real name and a real photo of themselves as their avatar.

The problem with the last few elections is the leader of Conservatives was known for supporting this kind of nonsense but it was also the only credible party who was pro Brexit/ending open borders with Europe. (We are pretty much in a two party system right now)


----------



## Aristophanes (Oct 9, 2017)

Theresa May has an extremely poor record when it comes to human rights, so this isn't surprising. Not to mention that this is the most right-wing Tory government the UK has had in years, and the only one who has tried to force control of the internet this much.  

So it isn't "leftie snowflakes" that won at all - it's actually Tory power-grabbers and the sabre rattling Daily Mail readerbase.


----------



## DoctorJimmyRay (Oct 9, 2017)

If a brit wants to post here, then thats on them. They should be aware of the risks given they live there.

I'd be more concerned about the UK possibly reporting the site to Google with a complaint. If not blocking the tea guzzlers, then what other ways are there to shield our beloved Farms from such retribution?


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Oct 9, 2017)

Meh. This law is designed to target the kind of people who get their kicks vandalizing Facebook tribute/memorial pages with dead baby jokes and porn. There's a long, highly populous list of teenagers and demented shut-ins for them to get through before they start fining British Kiwis for discussing the idiotic antics of a person who is infamous by personal choice. You wanna ban us, cool I'll use TOR but if not I don't think I have much to worry about.


----------



## Tennis Monkey (Oct 9, 2017)

Forever Sunrise said:


> Lol, nobody cares. This will mean nothing.


Honestly, I doubt this will amount to anything.

As far as I can tell, this is just a way for HM Government to make a big deal of spending some money on what sounds like some new software for the cops and look like they're doing something about something that periodically hits the headlines, usually when MPs/celebrities complain about being abused on Twitter (the media barely understands how any of this works, and "Twitter trolls" is nice and alliterative).

There isn't some kind of massive public controversy about online trannies being insulted in forums for being weirdos with weird opinions. No-one cares about that stuff. It's all about the sort of nutter whose response to anything politically controversial is to send tweets threatening death/rape to whatever politician they deem responsible and their family, direct to the politician.

That's not what KF is supposed to be about anyway.

Anyway, the Government has a small majority in Parliament, is mostly pre-occupied with Brexit and at the moment is just about barely holding together. They are in no position to launch huge crusades about anything right now.


----------



## Umaibae (Oct 9, 2017)

LOL your top sources include Breitbart and the Daily Mail. Super trustworthy sites totally not built upon clickbait garbage designed to incite impassioned reactions from right-wing keyboard warriors, right?


----------



## Hui (Oct 9, 2017)

lol @Melchett you going to jail.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Oct 9, 2017)

Don't wanna sound like a total shill, but if you want a decent internet browser with a built-in VPN, I'd suggest switching to Opera. I've been using it for awhile now. It's also free.


----------



## Miss Walsh (Oct 9, 2017)

What you have to remember here is they don't mean 'trolls', what they mean is people who disagree with politicians or members of minority groups on social media, or who dare to vote for right-leaning parties other than the tories.


----------



## boner_saint (Oct 9, 2017)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> Meh. This law is designed to target the kind of people who get their kicks vandalizing Facebook tribute/memorial pages with dead baby jokes and porn. There's a long, highly populous list of teenagers and demented shut-ins for them to get through before they start fining British Kiwis for discussing the idiotic antics of a person who is infamous by personal choice. You wanna ban us, cool I'll use TOR but if not I don't think I have much to worry about.


yeah britain is pretty big on these huge laws that theoretically grant the government insane powers but they usually use them to hassle people for putting their recycling in the regular bin


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 9, 2017)

Umaibae said:


> LOL your top sources include Breitbart and the Daily Mail. Super trustworthy sites totally not built upon clickbait garbage designed to incite impassioned reactions from right-wing keyboard warriors, right?



Are you suggesting that the British government has not, in fact, just announced that it's creating a task force for arresting internet trolls for hate crimes? Have we been bamboozled by fake news so brazenly false that it can just invent things and then claim national governments are doing those things, and we'd never even know how wrong we were if it wasn't for you coming in here to let us know that Breitbart, of all places, might not be up to the commonly-held standards of modern journalism?

Fuckin idiot lol.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 9, 2017)

Tennis Monkey said:


> There isn't some kind of massive public controversy about online trannies being insulted in forums for being weirdos with weird opinions. No-one cares about that stuff. It's all about the sort of nutter whose response to anything politically controversial is to send tweets threatening death/rape to whatever politician they deem responsible and their family, direct to the politician.



That shit is already illegal, though.  What's the need?


----------



## Chemical snorfare (Oct 9, 2017)

Meh, this is the tory party trying bolster its own support. Fact is most tories wonder where the pilot light on their PC is.

I'll start worrying about this on the day that Trump picks up a trowel and mortar board.


----------



## Null (Oct 9, 2017)

Umaibae said:


> LOL your top sources include Breitbart and the Daily Mail. Super trustworthy sites totally not built upon clickbait garbage designed to incite impassioned reactions from right-wing keyboard warriors, right?


It's a good thing I cited fucking 5 more you tard, and the articles are literally just direct quotes. What the fuck do you want? Kill yourself you teasucking faggot.


----------



## Star Stuff (Oct 9, 2017)

God bless 'murica. Sorry you couldn't keep up with us, britbongs, maybe burn a few government buildings with Nazi signs and junk?

I can't believe I used to want to live in the U.K.


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Oct 9, 2017)

ENGLAND 1880: FUCK AFRICA FUCK INDIA WE'RE TAKING IT ALL 
ENGLAND 2017: u better not post that meme or it's off to jail with you ya cheeky cunt, inshallah


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Oct 9, 2017)

The tea had better be good in prison.  Hmph.

But yeah, due to massive cuts in funding the police are next to invisible here everywhere but football games and parliament.  You'll be lucky if you get to see a copper if you report anything less than a murder.  Everyday stuff like car theft and burglary is shrugged off as not worth the effort to investigate.  Given the propensity for insane troons to report every single perceived online slight as a death threat, I'm pretty sure that this whole thing will come crashing down before it barely begins anyway.


----------



## Sable (Oct 9, 2017)

I don't think the government will be able to enforce any of this 'cause they're too busy trying not to collapse- if it's not somewhere really out in the open like Facebook and you're not using your actual name they'll be too busy not punishing migrants or gypsies to care. The whole thing's a dick-waving contest that no-one who actually votes cares about.

With the way these things normally go, May would normally have been knifed by now, politically speaking at least- if she'd had any balls she'd have thrown Rudd into a furnace anyway because literally no-one likes Rudd. The only reason they're still around is that Jezza is a literal friend to fucking Hamas.


----------



## Miss Walsh (Oct 9, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> That shit is already illegal, though.  What's the need?


There's a massive trend in the western world of banning things that are already illegal.


----------



## Jaiman (Oct 9, 2017)

Is the UK a countrycow?


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 9, 2017)

Null said:


> It's a good thing I cited fucking 5 more you tard, and the articles are literally just direct quotes. What the fuck do you want? Kill yourself you teasucking faggot.



Come on Daddy Freedom, ignore the vote results. Ban every snaggletoothed piss-drinking islandmonkey to step foot here. You think the founding fathers took a referendum on whether to kill them some redcoats? You think the colonists actually cared so much about a tariff that they wanted all their tea at the bottom of the harbor? Fuck no, most of them just wanted to buy some tea and then drink the tea, because they were fat and complacent and stupid and just wanted to drink some tea. They needed strong men to show them the way to freedom, men of passion, men of conviction, men who will flush that toilet witch Melchett right to the fucking bottom of their own personal Boston fucking Harbor. We're fat and complacent and stupid too, and we need a strong man, an iron man, a man of freedom and principles and hamburgers to put his foot down and say _"No"_ to the constant aggressions of the filthy British scourge.

If you don't ban these subhuman limesucking bongs, you will be forever known as a treacherous Hessian whore, the Benedict Arnold of the 21st century, and every beautiful red drop of revolutionary blood that spilled will have spilled out for nothing. You will live out the rest of your days as pariah in the eyes of your ancestors, unfit to call yourself American, unfit to so much as crawl like the whipped dog you are under the glorious light of the rocket's red glare.


----------



## Sable (Oct 9, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Snip.




If you were unlucky enough to be British Dyn I'd totally vote for you to be PM. You hate us almost as much as we hate ourselves.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 9, 2017)

Sable said:


> If you were unlucky enough to be British Dyn I'd totally vote for you to be PM. You hate us almost as much as we hate ourselves.



If I was unlucky enough to be British I'd hang myself on my umbilical cord before I even made it out of the womb.


----------



## DangerousGas (Oct 9, 2017)

Null said:


> Enough is enough. Your country hates you. We have a significant British userbase and every single one of you is at risk by using this website. You crack one autistic joke and you might be fined for it. How the fuck do you put up with this?


By ignoring it, in the majority. I've never once threatened someone online, which is what spawned this remarkably ill-conceived attempt at law enforcement. As such, I (and my lolcow-watching ilk) are fairly low down on the list of priorities. _If_, and this is a titanic if, the poor coppers who get assigned to this shitshow duty ever manage to nail things down to a point where the low-hanging fruit (i.e. the FB jihadis, the twitter screechers and the reddit revolutionaries) is all dried up, then they'll start looking at the ones whose 'crimes' are distinctly more nebulous. However, that's a huge ask, and I don't see this going anywhere.

As a general rule of thumb (based on knowing a couple of people that are in positions of middling authority within the government) the order in which these things go is thus:

Minister makes public declaration centred on "Down with this sort of thing".
Minister's advisers confer with civil servants about making said declaration happen.
Civil servants point out how ridiculously hard it is to implement said thing.
Minister throws a bitch fit.
Civil servants find a way to implement it at great cost.
Minister wants budget version, so totally half-arses the implementation.
Half-arsed implementation is hailed as the new world order.
Half-arsed implementation is swiftly rendered inoperable by the corners cut in making it happen.
Everyone forgets about it, and moves on.
Of course, that's assuming that it actually gets to the point of anything happening beyond hot air being vented. I honestly expect that this'll get shut down by senior police quite fast, because it's a huge time/money/manpower sink for very little return.


----------



## FataBataRang (Oct 9, 2017)

Jaiman said:


> Is the UK a countrycow?


I voted you late. Over _300 years_ late, in fact.


----------



## The Kebab and Calculator (Oct 9, 2017)

Aristophanes said:


> Theresa May has an extremely poor record when it comes to human rights, so this isn't surprising. Not to mention that this is the most right-wing Tory government the UK has had in years, and the only one who has tried to force control of the internet this much.



I had a fairly  terrifying thought the other day. Can you imagine what Thatcher would have done to personal liberty if social media was around in those days?  The Greater London Council put up a billboard that triggered her so badly she just abolished them. Unkind words on the internet....?? Bosh.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 9, 2017)

DangerousGas said:


> As such, I (and my lolcow-watching ilk) are fairly low down on the list of priorities.



1 - There is a not insignificent portion of the userbase who find themselves incapable of heeding the gigantic redtext warning not to use the same name they use everywhere else and links back to their facebook.

2 - There is an insane fucking British terrorist-man who's been stalking this website for almost two years, and obsessively attempts to report people to the police for using it, to the point of even reporting the police to other police when they refuse to help him.

All fruit is low-hanging fruit when somebody goes out of their way to feed it to you.


----------



## Zarkov (Oct 9, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> If I was unlucky enough to be British I'd hang myself on my umbilical cord before I even made it out of the womb.


If I had a choice between fucking a hundred abbos or becoming British, I'd choose the abbos in a heartbeat.


----------



## AprilRains (Oct 9, 2017)

In my experience, people who say "Oh, they'll never use this law to do _that_" are dumb enough to look surprised when they use this law to do _exactly_ that.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Oct 9, 2017)

Nooooo, I need @Ravenor @MMX @Karen Riley @UselessRubberKeyboard @Ass Manager 3000 @CWCissey et al in my life


----------



## chadmuska (Oct 9, 2017)

Jaybeegee said:


> It's easy, pretend you're a terrorist and the police won't touch you inshallah


But sam smith _doesn't_ have to pretend!


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 9, 2017)

AprilRains said:


> In my experience, people who say "Oh, they'll never use this law to do _that_" are dumb enough to look surprised when they use this law to do _exactly_ that.



They're already prosecuting a guy for teaching his dog to sieg heil as a joke. This is a step in the _less retarded_ direction than they already in.


----------



## Mason Verger (Oct 9, 2017)

What's the point of living next to creepy, lawless Eastern European countries if you can't use creepy, lawless Eastern European servers?

Also: lol Inglan literally has cyber police to back-trace you.


----------



## DangerousGas (Oct 9, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> 1 - There is a not insignificent portion of the userbase who find themselves incapable of heeding the gigantic redtext warning not to use the same name they use everywhere else and links back to their facebook.


Well, if they can't be arsed to read the internet's equivalent of CAUTION: CONTENTS HOT, then that's on them.



Dynastia said:


> 2 - There is an insane fucking British terrorist-man who's been stalking this website for almost two years, and obsessively attempts to report people to the police for using it, to the point of even reporting the police to other police when they refuse to help him.


Surely the fact that he resorts to reporting police to other police gives you a fair degree of insight as to how seriously he's taken, right? He may well have had some success in stifling KF, but that's got a lot to do with the fact that websites are a relatively soft target. The process of arresting, trying and imprisoning individuals is a much slower and drawn-out proposition. It's also high-profile enough to be able to give the Home Secretary of the day a bloody nose, especially if the government loses the case.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Oct 9, 2017)

How do you think Alexander Jahans will take the news?


----------



## AprilRains (Oct 9, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> They're already prosecuting a guy for teaching his dog to sieg heil as a joke. This is a step in the _less exceptional_ direction than they already in.


Yeah, they're deep in a hole and all they can think to do is dig harder.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 9, 2017)

DangerousGas said:


> The process of arresting, trying and imprisoning individuals is a much slower and drawn-out proposition.








This guy is _still battling the courts_ over this, 18 months later.


----------



## odius (Oct 9, 2017)

To quote Sam Hyde,
"Don't worry so much about money. Worry about if people start deciding to kill politicians. That's a quote."


----------



## Chemical snorfare (Oct 9, 2017)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> If I had a choice between fucking a hundred abbos or becoming British, I'd choose the abbos in a heartbeat.




Wasnt that just the point of colonisation in the first place?

I've just remembered what this reminded me of.

Anyone remember CEOP? no? didnt think so.

The Child Exploitation and On-line Command was exactly this, but set up to deal with kiddy fiddlers when that was all the Daily Mail was getting it thigh rubbing kicks over.

Within a month or so, the Plod that was put in charge started chimping on MSM about how he didnt have enough money to get anywhere near tackling the mahoooosive amounts of abuse he was finding.
So he was sacked and the whole thing was brushed under the table. CEOP still has a website and the copper will occasionally turn up on a current affairs programme to complain that he wasn't given a chance, but I'd be surprised if anyone remembers it.

And that was fucking children, not just fucking with SJWs.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Oct 9, 2017)

Sable said:


> I don't think the government will be able to enforce any of this 'cause they're too busy trying not to collapse- if it's not somewhere really out in the open like Facebook and you're not using your actual name they'll be too busy not punishing migrants or gypsies to care. The whole thing's a dick-waving contest that no-one who actually votes cares about.
> 
> With the way these things normally go, May would normally have been knifed by now, politically speaking at least- if she'd had any balls she'd have thrown Rudd into a furnace anyway because literally no-one likes Rudd. The only reason they're still around is that Jezza is a literal friend to fucking Hamas.


The only reason they are still around is because May is the only decent candidate they have for the chair of PM.  Rees-Mogg and Johnson are meme candidates who would lead the Tories to getting crushed by Labour at at the very least Labour making a coalition government with the SNP and/or Lib-Dems.



Chemical snorfare said:


> Wasnt that just the point of colonisation in the first place?
> 
> I've just remembered what this reminded me of.
> 
> ...



The government  defunding a government agency in order to sweep cheese pizza under the rug. Shocker.


----------



## DangerousGas (Oct 9, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> This guy is _still battling the courts_ over this, 18 months later.


Yup, and it's making the prosecutors look pretty fucking foolish, too.


----------



## AprilRains (Oct 9, 2017)

DangerousGas said:


> Yup, and it's making the prosecutors look pretty fucking foolish, too.


That is of little help to the victim of their malicious prosecution. Arguments like yours are pushing me in Dynastia's direction; I may well change my vote.


----------



## Sable (Oct 9, 2017)

Chaos Theorist said:


> The only reason they are still around is because May is the only decent candidate they have for the chair of PM.  Rees-Mogg and Johnson are meme candidates who would lead the Tories to getting crushed by Labour at at the very least Labour making a coalition government with the SNP and/or Lib-Dems.



There's some fairly good Conservatives, but they're not influential yet- Davidson's competent (and would make the Tumblr crowd eat itself) but she's not got country-wide appeal yet.

Labour's arguably in a worse position for who comes next mind, but I'm veering off topic...


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 9, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Come on Daddy Freedom, ignore the vote results. Ban every snaggletoothed piss-drinking islandmonkey to step foot here.



No, let them stay here, so they can be rounded up, and raped and murdered in prison by Muslim terrorists.  Oh wait I forgot, they don't put those in prison over there.


----------



## Mason Verger (Oct 9, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> No, let them stay here, so they can be rounded up, and raped and murdered in prison by Muslim terrorists.  Oh wait I forgot, they don't put those in prison over there.


British prisons: where you're safe from rape and murder. Sign up today!

Best part is, the foods really not any worse.


----------



## DangerousGas (Oct 9, 2017)

AprilRains said:


> That is of little help to the victim of their malicious prosecution. Arguments like yours are pushing me in Dynastia's direction; I may well change my vote.


Do you not consider the fact that cases like this can help set precedent? If the case that this guy has ostensibly trained his dog to throw Nazi salutes gets thrown out of court or overturned (if shit goes south for the defendant, and he's prosecuted), then that's going to inform any future decisions made by the bench with regards to cases like this.

I'm not that convinced that the judiciary in the UK is so far gone with regards to silly shit like this that this guy's gonna do any serious time. The thing that a lot of people like to forget is that offense is taken, not given - the onus of proof for any kind of damage wrought by these things has to be demonstrated by the assumed victim. A dog raising its front right leg is not the same as setting up a personal army and publicly doxxing someone to the point where they're a permanent shut-in, nor is it the same as issuing rape/death threats to someone, nor does it have any kind of concurrence with imparting a sense of personal danger to whosoever views the video.


----------



## MMX (Oct 9, 2017)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Nooooo, I need @Ravenor @MMX @Karen Riley @UselessRubberKeyboard @Ass Manager 3000 @CWCissey et al in my life



Official britfag kiwi meet up 2018 in cell block b

I'm going on a register for asking
"Is chris getter better"


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 9, 2017)

DangerousGas said:


> Do you not consider the fact that cases like this can help set precedent?



Only a retarded fucking country needs to set a precedent for convicting people for teaching their dogs to do dog tricks, because literally every other country in the world would say "What? No, that's dumb and we're not going to arrest people for that."


----------



## Clownfish (Oct 9, 2017)

FataBataRang said:


> Politicians ruin everything.


Politicians rely on lolcows or a majority of the population being exceptional individuals for power. Get rid of the lolcow you smash the state.



Dynastia said:


> Only a retarded fucking country needs to set a precedent for convicting people for teaching their dogs to do dog tricks, because literally every other country in the world would say "What? No, that's dumb and we're not going to arrest people for that."



Isn't it illegal to have dogs in Muslim countries?


----------



## Iamthatis (Oct 9, 2017)

Ban the fuckin Aussies.  Real humans can't drink gasoline!


----------



## Mason Verger (Oct 9, 2017)

Iamthatis said:


> Ban the fuckin Aussies.  Real humans can't drink gasoline!


I believe they refer to it as "guzzaleen". And they'll kill you for it unless you just walk away..


----------



## DangerousGas (Oct 9, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Only a retarded fucking country needs to set a precedent for convicting people for teaching their dogs to do dog tricks, because literally every other country in the world would say "What? No, that's dumb and we're not going to arrest people for that."


Given how petty and vindictive people in general are, I'd rather have precedents set to say "No, you can't sue for that shit, knock it off" than the assumption that common sense will win out.

Anyway - you're in a country that's made it illegal to wear a disguise without a 'proper' justification. We've all got stupid case law examples in our history, I'm just of the opinion that this is most likely to turn out in the defendant's favour.


----------



## fuckingf STUPId idiot (Oct 9, 2017)

I didn't bother reading this whole thread so sorry if my comment is trash but; Dear Leader, pls. I seriously doubt anyone in the UK is going to be prosecuted for documenting the antics of tards who document themselves. This thread is just grandstanding.
Keep doing a good job tho


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 9, 2017)

DangerousGas said:


> Do you not consider the fact that cases like this can help set precedent?



That's like saying a murder is cool because people might decide murder isn't a great idea.

Some dude is getting his life ruined over utter nanny state bullshit and being smeared as a Nazi for fucking nothing.  For a fucking joke.

It's not worth the sacrifice of tossing some poor dude who made a joke into a meat grinder in the hopes that the sausage he's ground into might establish a precedent that "hey doing this is a shitty idea" when it should have been obvious to everyone involved that it was an absolutely shitty idea and no real country would do it.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 9, 2017)

DangerousGas said:


> Given how petty and vindictive people in general are, I'd rather have precedents set to say "No, you can't sue for that shit, knock it off" than the assumption that common sense will win out.



Common sense is already winning out in every country that isn't doing something as bugfuck retarded as arresting a guy for dog tricks, and only a complete fucking mongaloid is going to stand there and say "No this is a good thing because we'll learn that arresting people for dog tricks is dumb". Only the fucking British are retarded enough to need that spelled out for them with a real-life example.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Oct 9, 2017)

I've voted "use at own peril." As other people have pointed out, it's basically unworkable and is a last-ditch attempt at appearing effective from a failing government that is laughably out of touch with reality. What will happen if anyone complains to the police about something someone says here is they'll get a letter advising them on counselling services and that'll be about it.


----------



## Zim (Oct 9, 2017)

This sounds like some sort of "feel good" policy that the UK police are doing because some politician's kid did something stupid and got called out for it. It's like the gun control laws that get passed in the US every time some wackjob goes on a killing spree.

This is not a solution. This might help a few high schoolers (or whatever the equivalent is in the UK) but in reality it's just going to enable idiots.


----------



## Clownfish (Oct 9, 2017)

The Lawgiver said:


> Just when I thought the rising hostility and disgust towards the classic act of baiting people into replying to absurd shit for laughs couldn't get more ridiculous, it becomes  a designated as a fucking hate crime in a first world country. Considering people with significant influence have twisted the use of the word to literally mean "anyone I don't agree with and/or think is dumber than me", the fallout of this is likely going to be fucking massive.
> 
> I'm *really* hoping this shit never happens here in the USA. I'm extremely fucking thankful it hasn't yet.
> Shitty jokes are all I got left to keep me from going nuts.


If you think it's only the left that wants to regulate your speech you might want to look up free speech zone from GWBs era.

Both the left and right wanna fuck ya over concerning your rights. If you defend free speech the right will say you're a terrorist. If you defend free speech the left will label you as a Nazi. Both will use the law to silence you.

If you wanna keep trolling in the free world I highly suggest finding or creating a political world view that transcends the left vs right claptrap.


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Oct 9, 2017)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Canada also want's to do something similar, but ISP's don't share your information there. We have to face it, the world is fucked because people gave Liberals too much power. I'd almost say we need another war to slap them back down into their place.
> 
> 
> Also, why the fuck are people putting down their actual place of residence here? I though only @Null and the mods had IP information.


Do you have a source for that? I haven't heard about it yet?


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 9, 2017)

CWCissey said:


> Fuck you Parliament.


You are the reason I don't want Brits banned.


----------



## Tennis Monkey (Oct 9, 2017)

For all the reasons people have already said, I don't think this is really going to amount to anything.

Even if it is, we're all adults here (yeah, I know, but in theory anyway). Everyone knows, or should know, that there are options like using Tor. If you don't choose to use them, you take whatever risk there is like adults do every day of the week when they make decisions.

If the rest of your politics is along the lines of "the Government should get out of my business and let me make my own decisions about my life", it is a bit inconsistent  to oppose people who actually want to do just that.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 9, 2017)

Tennis Monkey said:


> If the rest of your politics is along the lines of "the Government should get out of my business and let me make my own decisions about my life", it is a bit inconsistent  to oppose people who actually want to do just that.



The rest of my politics are "All british people should be denied human rights and deported" so I'm not being inconsistent at all.


----------



## Null (Oct 9, 2017)

If you insist.

I would still _s t r o n g l y_ advise a VPN, and take special care to never dox yourself if you're from England.


----------



## Overcast (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm going to miss all the British users that come here.


----------



## Sanshain (Oct 9, 2017)

If I ever get arrested for going on this site, I solemnly swear to go quietly and peacefully, without placing any undue burden upon the system at all. I will also spend the entire time politely asking where all the kebabs are in the most infuriatingly polite and reasonable voice possible.


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Oct 9, 2017)

I see this happening in the rest of Europe too. I am surpised germany hasn't done this already and knowing them they'll probably legalise the fucking death penalty just for online trolls.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 9, 2017)

Null said:


> If you insist.
> 
> I would still _s t r o n g l y_ advise a VPN, and take special care to never dox yourself if you're from England.



Also, you should truecrypt all Chris content.


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Oct 9, 2017)

It's just fucking sad that we live in a world where trolling is going to be considered worse than actual harassment.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 9, 2017)

trueandhonestfan said:


> It's just fucking sad that we live in a world where trolling is going to be considered worse than actual harassment.



Put "cyber" in front of anything and it turns into something incredibly scary to utter morons.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Oct 9, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Common sense is already winning out in every country that isn't doing something as bugfuck retarded as arresting a guy for dog tricks, and only a complete fucking mongaloid is going to stand there and say "No this is a good thing because we'll learn that arresting people for dog tricks is dumb". Only the fucking British are retarded enough to need that spelled out for them with a real-life example.


Scotland is the California of Britain only rainy and shit


----------



## AprilRains (Oct 9, 2017)

DangerousGas said:


> Do you not consider


Questions asked in that tone will get you told to go fuck yourself.

Don't assume what others don't consider, "like to forget", or any other condescending bullshit.

Speaking of things to consider, look up "chilling effect" sometime.

If a reverse Brexit gets rid of you, that might be worth it all by itself.


----------



## Null (Oct 9, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Put "cyber" in front of anything and it turns into something incredibly scary to utter morons.


cybersex


----------



## Chemical snorfare (Oct 9, 2017)

Null said:


> cybersex



put a "?" after that and its like Usenet all over again <shudder>


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Oct 9, 2017)

Chemical snorfare said:


> put a "?" after that and its like Usenet all over again <shudder>



a/s/l


----------



## Chemical snorfare (Oct 9, 2017)

Ginger Piglet said:


> a/s/l



I'm gonna be honest mate, I'm hoping this law goes through because I want to see your mug shot.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Oct 9, 2017)

It' almost like the government is trying to encourage my poor behaviour.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Oct 9, 2017)

trueandhonestfan said:


> Do you have a source for that? I haven't heard about it yet?



This is for Nova Scotia, but each province has someone who wants to put in some form of Cyber-Safety Act.
https://globalnews.ca/news/3758592/n-s-to-table-new-cyberbullying-law/

Luckily these tend to fail there as politicians there know that people will find ways around anti-cyberbullying.

And of course there's this.
Some information on Bill C-13
https://www.cba.org/CMSPages/GetFile.aspx?guid=2f73fcf2-a04e-402a-97e8-de9d56b0ba1a
http://www.blakes.com/English/Resources/Bulletins/Pages/Details.aspx?BulletinID=2057


----------



## Emperor Julian (Oct 9, 2017)

I honestly don't think anything will come of this nontheless this seems as good an nudge as any to get some sort of IP concealment stuff since it's creepy as fuck how ads know where I live and who says what kind of coporate abuse is going on in terms of data abuse.  What programes and sites you guys recommend for a fucking luddite who prefers books?


----------



## captn_kettle (Oct 9, 2017)

Does anyone know of a browser extension that automatically switches to a VPN based on a website list?

Would be really handy to automatically VPN through to certain sites.


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 9, 2017)

what if I have diplomatic immunity


----------



## Star Stuff (Oct 9, 2017)

Vrakks said:


> what if I have diplomatic immunity


Unsure if serious question because I'm dumb, but if you have diplomatic immunity then you'd conceivably be from another country. If you violate the law, they'd just ship your butt back. No prison time, but a hassle.


----------



## Cubanodun (Oct 10, 2017)

LOL i remember we were going to have a law like that but instead of banning trolls the law was redacted as a way to control Twitter from Venezuela, the project was so stupid that was quickly abandoned and forgotten ,now insulting people on the web is tolerated and in electoral campaigns encouraged


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 10, 2017)

Star Stuff said:


> Unsure if serious question because I'm dumb, but if you have diplomatic immunity then you'd conceivably be from another country. If you violate the law, they'd just ship your butt back. No prison time, but a hassle.



What if somebody with diplomatic immunity shoots the head of state?


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 10, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> What if somebody with diplomatic immunity shoots the head of state?



Usually the foreign country would waive diplomatic immunity in that case.  Unless they actually put up the guy to it in which case it would pretty much amount to a declaration of war.  It also depends on how high ranking the official with diplomatic immunity is.  There are levels of it.  Someone like a head of state has more or less absolute immunity up to and including murder.  Lower officials might just have immunity for stuff they did as part of their job, i.e. if they went out and crashed their car into someone driving drunk on their day off, they might not be covered.


----------



## CWCissey (Oct 10, 2017)

Cubanodun said:


> LOL i remember we were going to have a law like that but instead of banning trolls the law was redacted as a way to control Twitter from Venezuela, the project was so stupid that was quickly abandoned and forgotten ,now insulting people on the web is tolerated and in electoral campaigns encouraged



Yeah to be honest I see that happening here too. Amber Rudd will huff and puff, Fatty Abbot will do the same, backing it because she can't accept she's a fat incompetent bitch, but ultimately someone else will slap it down. Whether it's Hammond saying 'What are you wasting money for, stupid?', May herself realising this would be electoral suicide at a time when everyone is out to get her or maybe even BoJo looking to prove his leadership.


----------



## DangerousGas (Oct 10, 2017)

AprilRains said:


> Questions asked in that tone will get you told to go fuck yourself.
> 
> Don't assume what others don't consider, "like to forget", or any other condescending bullshit.
> 
> ...


... And statements in that tone will get you told to lol calm down.


----------



## AprilRains (Oct 10, 2017)

DangerousGas said:


> ... And statements in that tone will get you told to lol calm down.


I'm happy to calm down. I doubt you'll stop making dumb arguments for dumb policies, but I don't think I care; you're fairly unconvincing.


----------



## FataBataRang (Oct 10, 2017)

AprilRains said:


> I'm happy to calm down. I doubt you'll stop making dumb arguments for dumb policies, but I don't think I care; you're fairly unconvincing.


Statements like that are exactly why you need to take that advice to heart. Being salty is not good for you.


----------



## Fareal (Oct 21, 2017)

Meh, give us 24 hours' grace before the banhammer falls to let us say goodbye to folk if we'd like to. Don't expose yourself to potential further Sammaaay trouble on our account. Nolite te bastardes carborundorum, boss.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Feb 21, 2018)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/uk-blocking-all-porn-nsfw-urls-in-april-2018.39589/

If we get blocked because of all the tranny nudes we have our British users will be forced to give Private Info to the UK Government when they access this site.


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Feb 26, 2018)

ICametoLurk said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/uk-blocking-all-porn-nsfw-urls-in-april-2018.39589/
> 
> If we get blocked because of all the tranny nudes we have our British users will be forced to give Private Info to the UK Government when they access this site.


As funny as that will be, most of the tranny nudes on this site would classify as "medical atrocities" rather than straight-up pornography.


----------



## Traditional Tet (Mar 3, 2018)

GOD SAVE THE QUEEN, DEATH TO THE REBEL SCUM


----------



## Tranhuviya (Mar 4, 2018)

*Fish and Fries


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 20, 2018)

Do it.


----------

